# Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480



## Enforce (28. Mai 2011)

*Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Hallo, 
Hab jetzt dirt 3 aber nach 5 minuten stürzt das spiel einfach ab an was kann das liegen??


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

dirt 3 executable funktionert nicht mehr ?


----------



## i.neT' (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus? Meine GTX470 wird auch schon sehr heiß im Menu.


----------



## Enforce (29. Mai 2011)

Ja hab executable fehler und nun ? Gibts schon ein patch


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

hast du nen controller?
wenn ja, stöpsle ihn mal ab


----------



## Galford (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Das Problem liegt scheinbar im Moment noch bei der DX11 Unterstützung bei Nvidia Karten. 

> Edit: Link http://community.codemasters.com/forum/dirt-3-das-spiel-1411/465333-spiel-stuerzt-ab.html

Entweder es kommt ein Patch von Codemasters oder Nvidia kriegt das Problem von der Treiberseite her in den Griff.

Was du im Moment tun kannst ist DX9 zu erzwingen. 

Dazu änderst du in der "hardware_settings_config.xml" bei "directx forcedx9="false"" den Wert in "true" um.

Die Datei müsste hier zu finden sein: Laufwerkname:\Benutzer\Benutzername\Documents\My Games\DiRT3\hardwaresettings
Oder du benutz einfach die Suchfunktion.

Das Problem bei DX9 ist eben, dass die Grafik etwas schlechter ist und die Ladenzeiten ca. doppelt so lang (jedenfalls bei mir) 

Ich selbst habe ein GTX570 und hatte auch Abstürzen (aber auch nur beim Ladescreen vor den Rennen; keine Abstürze während Rennen), und das eher selten. Deshalb konnte ich unter DX11 teilweise auch 3-5 Stunden spielen ohne Absturz, und das ist auch der Grund warum ich trotzdem bei DX11 bleibe, und unter DX9 nur relativ kurz gespielt habe (z.B. bei einem Wettbwerb mit 2x3 Runden Head 2 Head). Leute die nicht so viel Glück haben, sollten versuchen auf DX9 umschalten, und testen ob es hilft. 


Gib dann bitte Bescheid ob es geholfen hat oder nicht. 
(Edit: wie ich bei Codemasters gesehen habe soll es bei manchen Leuten funktionieren, bei anderen nicht. Von meiner Seite aus, ist das der einzige Rat, den ich geben kann. Wenn der Tipp das Problem nicht beseitigt, dann: Sorry.)


Edit 2: Falls das Problem nur im Ladebildschirm auftritt, könntet ihr auch diesen Vorschlag aus dem Codemasters-Forum probieren:
http://community.codemasters.com/fo...1411/465333-spiel-stuerzt-ab.html#post7086052


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Also bei mir kackt es nun auch immer ab und weiter wie bis rennen 42 komme ich nicht immer wieder dirt 3 executable funktioniert nicht mehr -.- 

DX9 naja muss ich aus Probieren aber schön sieht es nit aus :/ 

Wird das iwann noch behoben ?


----------



## fr0gg3r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Habe auch dasselbe Problem 
Dirt 1 und 2 liefen ohne Probleme, nur der dritte Teil macht jetzt Probleme.

Hoffe doch mal sehr, dass da noch nen ordentlicher Patch kommt, ich zahle doch nicht umsonst so viel für nen Spiel


----------



## fr0gg3r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Also bei mir läufts nun, wenn ich das Spiel als Administrator starte. Zumindest lief es jetzt grade eben etwa eine Stunde ohne irgendwelche Probleme.

edit: Schade, grade wieder nen Absturz gehabt


----------



## SESOFRED (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Bei mir scheint es jetzt zu laufen habe einfach oc rausgenommen
Die CPU läuft jetzt mit 2,8ghz und hatte bis jetzt
Keinen Absturz mehr und meine fps sind auch kaum gesunken!

Könnt ihr ja auch mal probieren.

MfG sesofred


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie ihr. Auch bei mir stürzt Dirt 3 beim laden der neuen Strecke ab, immer so bei jeder 2. - 3. Strecke. Dirt 2 und F1 2010 hatten diese Probleme nicht. Habe nun wie oben schon geschrieben mal auf DX 9 umgestellt, und so läuft es.
Aber das kann es doch nicht sein. Da hat das Spiel DX 11, man hat DX 11 Hardware und muss auf DX 9 Spielen. Denke leider nicht das Codemasters einen Patch bringen wird. Die haben unser Geld schon, verdienen dank DLC noch weiter und das ist leider alles was die wollen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 stürzt ab nvidia gtx 480*

Ich habe heute mal wieder mit Dirt 3 rumexperementiert und vielleicht die Lösung der Absturz Probleme gefunden. Zumindest lief es bei mir gerade so lange das ich das Erste Event, die Rennen halt bei Karriere beginn, alle gefahren bin und dann aufgehört habe. Habe dafür extra neu angefangen.
Zuerst schnell mein PC im großen und ganzen.
I7-2600k, zu testzwecken nicht mehr übertaktet. Aber daran lag es auch nicht 
Asus P8P67 Deluxe 3.0
8 GB DDR 1600 Ram
GTX 580 nicht OC, Treiber 280.26
Win 7 64 

Ich habe die Dirt 3.exe im Kompatipiläts Modus Win XP Service Pack 3 laufen lassen, laut MSI Afterburner läuft Dirt 3 noch im DX 11 Modus. *ABER* solange Afterburner läuft, läuft Dirt 3 auch so nicht stabil. Habe dann Afterburner beendet und Dirt 3 wieder im Win XP Komp Modus laufen lassen. Und, zumindest bei mir, heute (muss das noch etwas testen) kein Absturz. 

Dirt 3 lief bei mir bis jetzt eigentlich nur stabil wenn ich auf DX 9 umgestellt hatte.


----------

